# Notifications when mentioned in a post



## winjim (14 Mar 2015)

I've had a couple of instances where I've been "mentioned" in a post (using the @ symbol) but haven't received a notification for it. I've only noticed it because it's been as a reply to a thread I'm watching, for which I _have_ received a notification. Is this feature working properly?


Cue a bunch of wags mentioning me left, right and centre.


----------



## Markymark (14 Mar 2015)

Only an idiot would do that.






@winjim
@winjim
@winjim
@winjim
@winjim


----------



## winjim (14 Mar 2015)

0-markymark-0 said:


> Only an idiot would do that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree.









I got a notification for the reply, but nothing at all for the mentions


----------



## 13 rider (14 Mar 2015)

Not sure what you mean @winjim


----------



## ufkacbln (14 Mar 2015)

@winjim 

I wouldn't either


----------



## Speicher (14 Mar 2015)

Winjim - If you click on your username at the top of the page (on the right) and then click on "alert preferences" (in the left hand column) you can choose to be alerted when you are tagged.

Is the box ticked for "receive an alert when someone tags you in a message"?

I hope that helps.

You will need to click on "Save Changes" at the bottom of that page.


----------



## winjim (14 Mar 2015)

Speicher said:


> Winjim - If you click on your username at the top of the page (on the right) and then click on "alert preferences" (in the left hand column) you can choose to be alerted when you are tagged.
> 
> Is the box ticked for "receive an alert when someone tags you in a message"?
> 
> ...


Yep, all ticked. I used to get the notifications and I've not changed my settings. I've resaved it anyway to see if that works.


----------



## Crackle (14 Mar 2015)

I don't think you get one if you are watching the thread. Unwatch it.


----------



## 13 rider (14 Mar 2015)

If you get mentioned in a thread you replied two surely you would not get two alerts ?
@winjim


----------



## winjim (14 Mar 2015)

Crackle said:


> I don't think you get one if you are watching the thread. Unwatch it.


I did wonder if that was the case.


----------



## winjim (14 Mar 2015)

Yay, it's working. I guess it must because I saved my settings, even though I didn't change anything .
I wonder if it's a forum software upgrade issue, because last time I got a notification I'm sure it said _mentioned_ rather than _tagged_, hence the thread title, so that's new. Thanks all, I can now come to all those parties I'm sure you've been trying to invite me to.


----------



## Shaun (16 Mar 2015)

Glad you've got it working. 

As a technical point of note, the username tagging *only works on the first creation of the post*. Any edits afterwards will _not_ trigger a username alert.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

